
Correlations Between Racism, Feminism, Marxism, Activism and Critical Theory - foobar2020
https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=racism%2C%20feminism%2C%20marxism%2C%20activism%2C%20critical%20theory&date=1%2F2007%2097m&cmpt=q&tz=Etc%2FGMT-1
======
nabla9
Underlying cause: Academic term

~~~
foobar2020
Hmm, looks like you're right. It's interesting that the effect is so
intensive.

[https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=probability](https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=probability)

